# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  Edited Anavar - Real of Fake???

## bpouls21

I just got 100 50mg tabs of *Edited* Anavare and want to make sure they are legit. 

Attached are pictures. 

Thanks

----------


## tboney

Bro, read the rules....you cannot post lab names.

----------


## bpouls21

sorry - my bad. Any clue as to if this is legit?

----------


## AndriodLee

cover up that honey gram doggy

----------


## bpouls21

Okay i have once again edited my post. 

Will someone please give me some advice and let me know if this is legit or not??????????????

----------


## showtime16

my bad i just copy pasted something from another thread in this forum, but it looks real according to what they said.

----------


## rookie builder

*Edited*

edit the name of the lab buddy

----------


## Gym Jones

Showtime. I know where those are from after some digging? Were those real or not, just curious in doing my research, and hoping I'm not breaking any rules here. No names used.

----------


## jondeca51

hey i just bought the same ones.. no names but i know there from russia rite?? did u ever find out if there real or fake??

----------


## Gym Jones

Did you have to pay Western Union? Because the site i was planning on using was requesting 2hundo base order and WU to Shanghai, China. Seemed shady so I didn't execute. Dunno if I can get PMs yet, as I've not put in my time/posts otherwise I'd ask you direct.

----------


## morty

I'm taking the same var, no worries it's good to go




> I just got 100 50mg tabs of *Edited* Anavare and want to make sure they are legit. 
> 
> Attached are pictures. 
> 
> Thanks

----------


## Gym Jones

Morty or jondeca. Did either of you get these from the site:

[name of lab]sale.com? 

Involved paying by WU to a certain individual...

I wanted to see if that's the same source becaues I think that might be bunk, but cannot tell...any response of yes/no would be appreciated, since can't really say the names

----------


## Gym Jones

Beuler? Anyone? Not looking for names, just looking for validation that the site I was going to was bunk or not...

Any help would be appreciated.

----------


## morty

I got mine from a very reputable source that sells only oxide
I have heard that there is a fake oxide site bro
I can't PM you

----------


## Gym Jones

Yeah, I have to earn the PM. (what is it like 25 or 45 posts?) I will earn it in due time, when that comes we can talk. I am in absolutely 0 rush. Better safe and triple checked than not...thanks for the input. Let me know your experience after you finish (or are you running a log right now?), and uh...you might want to edit your post...not sure if that's the name game

----------


## Gym Jones

Hey Morty, they upped the reqs now for PMs here, so I lost that ability here until I'm at 50 posts. Yes I am DigDeeper on there, and yeah I'm in talks with that guy I posted to last week.

----------


## Gym Jones

It's funny. The picture doesn't quite make it clear just how tiny these things are. I guess at 50mg I didn't know what I'd expect, but they are tiiiiny little things

----------


## TMB1022

Hey gym anyone ever find out if these things were legit?

----------


## Gym Jones

I am nearing the end of my cycle with them. I am not certain these are real (or at least the ones I got). I got none of the side-effects experienced so far from usual use of Var only, yet, I did have some good strength increases. Not sure however if they are consistent with roid strength increases unfortunately.

----------


## antziti

these are for sure the real deal! 110% sure. and extremely potent too. just google the name on the hologram and you will see for yourself.

----------


## PumpMasterFlex

Hey man, how did everything work out?

----------


## spywizard

> these are for sure the real deal! 110% sure. and extremely potent too. just google the name on the hologram and you will see for yourself.


really?? Unless it's from a usa FDA approved lab, it's still suspect... and UGL product.. 

could be sugar pills... can't say.. the original poster needs to let us know symptoms and or effect..

and since it's almost 2 yrs , i doubt he had good effect or that we'll hear from him..

----------

